

Would you share your phone with your best friend? - denzildsa
http://hotelmyphone.com/

======
jenviev
Under normal circumstances, I don't know, it's personal. But with an app like
this, I would probably do it, if she really needed it.

~~~
denzildsa
once you try it it is pretty fun.

------
pjchambers29
I would... as long as I locked my photos with a jailbreak touch pass code..
why not?

------
TiSeb
Well why not! What wouldn't we do for a best friend!

------
GeoGeek400
Of course! It's mostly messages from her!

------
lesterbgold
I agree, your phone is quite personal. But if you trust your best friend, it
should be easy to help this person out.

------
wheresvic
Sounds like a cool idea - how does it work?

~~~
denzildsa
check-it out on the website

